# History of the Start of Portugal for children - 5 minutes



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope this is within the rules - lovely video on the history of the start of Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This is brilliant Ana . Thank you


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Dom Afonso Henriques had a lovely gap toothed smile.


----------

